
Col. State-Pueblo Vigilant Against Metaphor, Allusion, Unpleasant References  - wglb
http://www.popehat.com/2014/01/21/colorado-state-university-pueblo-vigilant-against-metaphor-allusion-unpleasant-historical-references/
======
skywhopper
I don't really care for the reaction to this. While I support the guy's cause,
sending an email to every person on campus is not appropriate use of
University IT resources and they were correct to suspend his email account for
a time, regardless of the content of the message.

What confuses me is why the All-Students, All-Faculty, etc distribution lists
were open to be sent to by anyone (or at least, by faculty?). That was a much
bigger mistake, IMO.

